# IAM LOSONG MY MIND NOW...



## rockin r (May 16, 2008)

IJUST WANTED TO LETT YOU GUYS NO. I AM TOO UPSET AND CRYING TO HARD TO TYP. ART IS ON HIS WA God please help me and my babies!!!! I can't do this, so sit by and watch them one by one die!!!!!!





Y JHOWM///


----------



## HGFarm (May 16, 2008)

Who is Bumble Bee??? What happened? Anyone close by to go over and help lend a hand there- even if just support? Call a vet to take a look or... ??


----------



## zoey829 (May 16, 2008)

Oh dear!!! I feel so bad. Please keep us posted!!!I am so sorry


----------



## dgrminis (May 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.... My thoughts are with you and Art...


----------



## DarkhHorseFarms (May 16, 2008)

Im sorry for everything you and your family have been going thru.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## albahurst (May 16, 2008)

Hugs to you, Teresa and Art.

Peggy


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2008)

Oh, no!!!

Teresa, I am so sorry!!!

I remember Bumble Bee as your beautiful blue roan mare????

So very sorry!!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (May 16, 2008)

Oh no, oh no no no-

I'm so sorry-


----------



## Rebecca (May 16, 2008)

Oh no Theresa! So sorry! You've been through SO MUCH! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 16, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooo sorry for your loss, such a beautiful mare.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 16, 2008)

Teresa and Art we are so sorry

prayers for you both you have had such a terrible time lately

such a beautiful mare





(((((hugs)))))))

Lori and Art Geller


----------



## Brandi* (May 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry all of this is happening at the same time



They say that God won't give us trials we can'thandle so hang in there. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## StellaLenoir (May 16, 2008)

so sorry, I have no idea what else to say.


----------



## ShaunaL (May 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare....


----------



## Keri (May 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. What happened to her???? Many prayers going your way!


----------



## Bonny (May 16, 2008)

Oh Theresa, I am so sorry. I am sending prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## Sterling (May 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Matt73 (May 16, 2008)

What!!!!!!????? OMG Theresa! You've gone through the ringer this Spring! I'm so so sorry. What a beautiful mare...


----------



## REO (May 16, 2008)

I'm in stunned shock. I'm sitting here crying so hard I had to ask Karrel to call Theresa. The vet is on the way to check it out. We are on call if Theresa and Art need us.

Beautiful Bee



. We were going to breed her to Magic this year.

Bee was a lovely little mare and I just can't believe she's gone.

My heart is breaking. We feel like we lost a friend.


----------



## Bonny (May 16, 2008)

Reo, sounds like yall are close, sorry for your loss too. Please let Theresa and Art know we are sending prayers again.


----------



## Barbie (May 16, 2008)

Oh Theresa & Art - I am so sorry. What a terrible loss. You all have been through so much. My prayers continue for you.

Barbie


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2008)

Oh NO! I'm so sorry! What a terrible shock and loss. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## kaykay (May 16, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you! We have had some tough years here too so I know how you feel. Wish I could help. Sending prayers

Reo do you know what happened?


----------



## Bunnylady (May 16, 2008)

I know they say trouble runs in cycles, but this is too much.


----------



## SWA (May 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Holding in hugs and prayers.


----------



## MBhorses (May 16, 2008)

my heart is breaking for you and your family. We will be praying for you all. We wish we were closer to help out.

keep us posted.

she was very pretty horse.So sorry. What happen to her?


----------



## Connie P (May 16, 2008)

OH MY THERESA! I Cannot even believe this. Please know that I am sending you my deepest sympathy and love. I AM SO SO SORRY!! HUGS MY FRIEND!!!!


----------



## minie812 (May 16, 2008)

I wish I was closer I would come help you. I am so very very sorry


----------



## WeeOkie (May 16, 2008)

Art and Theresa,

My heart is breaking for you. How can all this be happening to you? Mu deepest sympathy for the loss of your beautiful mare. My prayers sent your way.

Rita


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ~Dan (May 16, 2008)

im soo sorry for you



(((hugs)))


----------



## Charlotte (May 16, 2008)

I don't know what to say except I am so very very sorry.

Charlotte


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 16, 2008)

Does ANYONE know what has happened? Was it colic? Strangles? WHAT?????

My prayers are sent for you and Art. I wish I was closer to try to help.

Robin


----------



## barefoot (May 16, 2008)

So sorry





Emma


----------



## Reble (May 16, 2008)

So So Sorry, thinking of you in your time of need





When you are feeling up to it, we are here to listen.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 16, 2008)

I am at a loss for words to offer some small comfort. Like every one else here all I can say is I'm sooo sooo sorry.



(((hugs))) please remember we are all here for you when you are ready to share your pain with us.


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 16, 2008)

This can''t be happening..



Theresa and Art have been threw way to much as it is.. Can anyone please let us know how they are? Is anyone close enough to go and check on them? Theresa has been threw to much, so someone should be there for her..And please could somone let us know what happened? Sending prayers their way..






Please God help Theresa and Art and help lift that black cloud...


----------



## carlenehorse (May 16, 2008)

Theresa & Art I am so so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you both.

Carlene


----------



## REO (May 16, 2008)

We had offered to go to them straight away when we called, but Theresa told us to stay away. Not knowing what Dreamer has yet, she didn't want to take the chance of us bringing something home to our own horses. Still they know we are here if they need us. Karrel told her to call us day or night.

I still don't know yet what the vet may have said. All I know was Bee was found with blood that had come out her nose. Heart attack? Brain embolism? Don't know.

I'm so devastated and heart sick. I just can't believe it.


----------



## muffntuf (May 16, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of this. My thoughts and prayers are with you Art and Theresa!


----------



## qtrrae (May 16, 2008)

Theresa and Art,

I am so sorry. Hugs and prayers for you as you deal with the loss of your precious little Bee.

You have already been through so much with Dreamer - even if it helps just a little - know that - We are all here for you!


----------



## MountainMeadows (May 16, 2008)

Theresa & Art,

I am just numb with shock - I am terribly sorry and can't even imagine what you are going thru. My heart is just breaking . . . I am so sorry for your loss.

Hugs ((((()))))

Stacy


----------



## REO (May 16, 2008)

Email to me from Theresa, I will share with you.

Robin bear with as I type this as I have not stopped crying since I found her in the pasture. My poor Bee!!! I can NOT take much more. I can not stop shaking my nerves are shot, I truly believe that I am at a breaking point..The vet left about an hour ago. He did the necropsy here. We watched him do it. He took her lymph nodes from her neck to send off and a nasal swab. Her heart, lungs and liver are perfect. When he got to her head she died of a brain hemorige, he said blunt force trama but he don't know from what and neither do we. There was a place on her forehead that has the hair skined off ( maybe a 1/4" in size), but no blood. He said her skull should have be fractured but it was not. He took our beloved Bee with him, as he thought it was not a good idea to bury her here if she does have strangles. So now I don't even have a place to visit her at. She is gone completely! If you would post this for me I would appreciate it. It has taken me forever just type this. Thank you my friend....for ALWAYS being there for me...Theresa

My God I'm in pain for my friends


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 17, 2008)

OMG








I am so very sorry to hear this news!!!!

I can't even imagine how heavy your heart must feel. I hope you will be able to finds some answers on Bee's passing. Your forum family is here when you are ready. God bless you and your family through this tragic loss.


----------



## ClickMini (May 17, 2008)

Teresa, I am so very sorry for your family. I am sending prayers that you find some relief from your troubles immediately. Life can really throw some curve balls at times, and it is truly awful when they come at you all at once.

Sending big hugs your way,

Amy and the Finch Meadow Gang


----------



## Miniv (May 17, 2008)

My heart is going out to you both, Theresa. I wish there were words to say that would help........


----------



## Brandi* (May 17, 2008)

I am absolutely at a loss for words


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 17, 2008)

Dear Lord...this is just TOO MUCH of a load of sorrow for ANYONE in such a short span of time. My heart and prayers for a relief from these recent burdens go out to you across the miles, Teresa and Art. May the light shine on you again soon, and begin to heal all of this pain and sorrow....

With deepest sympathy,

Margo


----------



## wildoak (May 17, 2008)

Words are inadequate - but I am truly sorry for your loss.

Jan


----------



## crponies (May 17, 2008)

The more you love them, the more it hurts when you lose them. I'm so sorry for your loss. (((hugs))) I'm praying for you.


----------



## Mona (May 17, 2008)

Oh no, this is just too much. I am soooo very sorry for the loss of your gorgeous mare Bee. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 17, 2008)

Please please Lord lift these good people up. Lord please take this sweet little mare into your loving hands. God I know you are with Theresa and Art and you will give them comfort.In the name of the Lord lift these terrible times from these good people and help them heal. I'm crying so hard I can hardly see to type. I just can't understand why these things happen this way.

Theresa and Art you are in our prayers.


----------



## rockin r (May 17, 2008)

Everyone is so wonderful here...Thank you for your kind words and prayers..Does anyone know what to do for uncontrolable shaking. I can't seem to stop shaking...Art is going to make me go to the Dr. if it don't stop...


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 17, 2008)

rockin r said:


> Everyone is so wonderful here...Thank you for your kind words and prayers..Does anyone know what to do for uncontrolable shaking. I can't seem to stop shaking...Art is going to make me go to the Dr. if it don't stop...


Theresa,

First off, I am so sorry you are going threw all of this. Your body has had to much stress.. I have had that happen when I've gotten my panic attacks.. All over shaking and hyperventalating (SP) Sorry for the bad spelling-- cold pills have gotten to me. If you go to the drs. or the Er they can give you something to calm you.. And don't be affraid to go, as you have had way to much to handle.. Sometimes we all need a little help when things are going terribly wrong.. I still get my panic attacks I have since I lost my mom. I can feel it coming, but nothing I do stops them. The dr has me on a med that helps.. I can pm you the name if you want. But my hubby has taken me to the er before for help.. Please take care of yourself, and know that we all are praying for you..


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 17, 2008)

Theresa, I am so sorry for your loss. The shaking is probably normal given all the stress hormones that have to be flying through your system Even though it is not caused by cold, warmth usually helps. Another thought would be a mild relaxant, even something like benadryl might help. Dr Joy Brown wold tell you to do "square breathing" which is breathe in over 3 sec, hold for 3 sec, release over 3 sec and hold for 3 sec. Do a couple or 3 of those to help relax. Take care of yourself, Barb

PS I agree that don't be afraid to ask your Dr, even right now. He or she can call back and order something mild perhaps that you can fill, or if it gets worse, go to an ER


----------



## MeadowWinds (May 17, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Theresa,[/SIZE]

I just cant believe this, I am so heart broken. My heart goes out to you, this is just way to much for anyone to handle in a short span of time. You have been through so much you have been strong I have no idea why this is happening. I pray so very hard that this all ends and god will bless you with good health and give you everything positive. I know everything happens for a reason but this I can not understand why or even what for.

I am at such a loss I am sending so many hugs prayers lighting candles and everything i can think of to make this stop.

My deepest condolances

Michele

meadow Winds Farm


----------



## sedeh (May 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare.



You have been through so much lately, this just isn't fair. I would try breathing exercises to help with your shaking. Slow breath in through your nose, purse your lips and slowly blow out. If you've been hyperventilating it can cause tingling in your hands and feet and even carpal spasms(your hands clench up), breathing into a paper bag can help as it makes you rebreathe your CO2. Drugs are a last resort for me......it just puts you in a fog and you'll have to go through the grieving process anyway as soon as your head is clear. Take care of yourself.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2008)

OMG Theresa I am so very sorry. How can so much fall on the shoulders of one family? It is just not fair, you simply do not deserve this. Your poor little mare crossing Rainbow Bridge before her time.

My love, hugs and prayers coming to you and Art.

Anna


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2008)

Teresa --

I shake like that too when I get really emotional about things. It won't stop for me until I can "make" myself relax. I just don't know what will help you now to get some rest with this awful news. Bumble Bee is one of the forum horses that was a favorite of mine (so pretty and such an adorable name). If you are someone open to a drink, a stiff drink and a hot bath is something that would soothe my nerves.

Also, in the past when I've been really worked up / emotionally distressed about something with the horses (like when Khaki had colic surgery in 2003), I've used OTC sleeping pills to "make" myself sleep when it's time to go to bed. It did help me.

Hugs to you and Art. I am so sorry and just can't find the words to say how badly I feel for what has happened.

Jill


----------



## Robin1 (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. There is nothing that can be said to really help but know we are all here for you.

I also have panic attacks and have had to go to the ER to stop the shaking. If you want to try something at home, take a hot bath and drink some tea, preferably something calming. Sounds simple but sometimes works.

Again I am so sorry.

Robin


----------



## lvponies (May 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!




{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2008)

Lisa --

Until reading what you just said, I never connected me getting literally shaky to a panic attack! _(but now I think that you're right -- just shocks me that "I" have had those!)_.

I hope Teresa was able to get some rest and it sounds like your advice would help her.

Jill


----------



## Sue S (May 17, 2008)

Theresa, I am so sorry to hear about Bumble Bee, My heart and prayers go out to you and Art, you have been through so much lately.


----------



## mizbeth (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mare! How very sad.

Please take care of yourself.

Sincerely,

Beth


----------



## PaintNminis (May 17, 2008)

I am So Sorry!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 17, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know I'm crying with you over this tragic loss. Hopefully you got some rest last night. I'm so sorry about everything you and Art are going through. All I can do is send ((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Genie (May 17, 2008)

I have had "the shakes" on a couple of occassions due to something terrible happening. I always thought it was a form of "shock".

Wrap up in something warm and have a warm drink(hot toddy).

Lots of prayers going your way and hopefully you can be comforted by knowing so many are sharing your pain and care about you and your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## maplegum (May 17, 2008)

Thinking of you in such a tragic time.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry!

Please know your in our hearts and prayers!

Leya


----------



## Bonny (May 17, 2008)

Theresa,

I wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you this morning. Sending you prayers still. I also suffer from anxiety and have attacks. I have a prescription med that has helped wonderfully. The Dr. can give you a mild stress relieving med that will help you relax and you will actually be able to focus better.

I agree with a warm Bath and a good nights sleep. Your body is warning you, please take notice.

Again I am so sorry for your loss of Bumble Bee.


----------



## Windhaven (May 17, 2008)

Theresa & Art

I can't begin to express my condolences for your tragic losses and troubles that you have been going through.

I hold you two in my prays and pray that there is a rainbow of happiness in your NEAR future.

Theresa you need to get some rest and sleep to stop your shaking. I recommend going to the Dr. but you can try some of the suggestions first. Sit in a good hot shower and just let the hot water beat down on you to help relax you. Then crawl into bed and try to get some sleep. Take care of yourself.

Sincerely

Marcy


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (May 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your family and the loss of your beautiful mare. I also have panic attacks and at those times my best friend is Xanax. In the interim, Jill's advice is really good... Anyway, I wish there was something we could do for you. Please take care of yourself. I am so sorry...

Amy


----------



## zacharyfarms (May 17, 2008)

I have been following all of your topics but rarely post Theresa and I am so very sorry for all you have gone through and have been so proud of how you have been so loving to Dreamer and now for this to happen to your beautiful little Bee I just had to post to you how very very sorry I am and I am praying for strength for you and health for all your little horses...I am so sorry.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 17, 2008)

Theresa and Art, if words were kisses and hugs you would be swathed in them. Words, however tho lovely, don't soothe the broken hearts you have now. I am sorry seems so inadequate, but I am so so sorry for the pain you feel and the fear you live with each moment. Theresa, I think this is one time to lean and ask your Dr for the Xanac...it will stop the shakes and allow you to move thru the day and nite. Sending my very best healing and care for you and the furfolk. Ask if you wish for anything more...it is yours. Sage/Debs


----------



## Tammie (May 17, 2008)

Just wanted to send along my thoughts and prayers! I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful mare especially after the emotional roller coaster you have been riding lately. I am just at a loss...there are no words to express how I feel or to instantly make you feel better...I wish there were. Hugs to you and Art.

Tammie~


----------



## Cimarron (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for all you have been through. Prayers are coming your way. Sheila


----------



## RainSong (May 17, 2008)

I've been following since the beginning with Dreamer. Haven't posted much since those early days, but I am still around, still watching.

I'm sorry for you both. I only wish I could do more then just say that.


----------



## walkoffaith (May 17, 2008)

I have also been following everything and praying for you through everything with Dreamer and watching Miranda on cam. I am so very sorry for your loss of Bumble Bee. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know you have had way too much to deal with than anyone should right now. We are all here for you. Take care...


----------



## MInx (May 17, 2008)

*Theresa and Art, We JUST now saw this post and we JOIN you in our sorrow as we truly know how your heart feels when it is in little pieces..we are still grieving and want you to know we send our love and prayers for strength to get through this. *

When someone wrote "Blessed Be the Mares" they knew what they were doing. There's just something about them...

Oh that I were close enough to visit, we no longer have horses now so could no matter what..my arms are around you and we wish you hope.





Maxine and Carl


----------



## Candice (May 17, 2008)

Theresa and Art,

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare. After going thru so much, please take care of yourself and get some rest. If the shaking gets worse please see a Dr. Sometimes our bodies can only take so much and we need a little extra help. You have been thru way too much. Many warm Hugs coming to you.

God Bless,


----------



## yellerroseintx (May 17, 2008)

Theresa and Art,

How tragic for you both....we had a year where it seemed everything went wrong..lost 4 horses and the night we spent at the vets trying to save my saddle horse we came home to find our beloved Great Dane had passed away...it seemed hopeless and we were soooo devasted..but....you find a strength inside you and your spirit arises to help you cope.although the phrase "you are never sent more than you can handle" seems unrealistic at this moment in your life..it IS true and you WILL get through this. You have a lot of love surrounding you both right now...gather it and hold it close(((hugs)))


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 17, 2008)

Has anyone talked to Theresa? I amworried about her and was wondering if anyone knew how she is? I pray that she got so help and got the shakes to go away.. Theresa you will and always be in my thoughts..


----------



## Nuzzle (May 17, 2008)

Theresa and Art,

I have never posted before but felt really compelled to respond to this post after following all of Dreamer and diligently keeping a watch on Miranda. I am so sorry for what you having to deal with. This is a lot for one family to endure. Please know you are in my prayers.

I have a suggetion for you. If you have a natural foods store or a Whole foods or some other sort of retail place that you could get a natural product go get the Bach Flower Essence called Rescue Remedy. I carry Rescue Remedy with me at all times. It is safe for anyone and any animal. Here is some info on it. Whatever the situation – immediate or ongoing - Rescue® Remedy can help. Taken anytime, anywhere Rescue Remedy is totally natural and contains five of the 38 Bach ® Flower Essences: Rock Rose for terror and panic, Impatiens for irritation and impatience, Clematis for inattentiveness, Star of Bethlehem for shock and Cherry Plum for irrational thoughts. These combinations of Bach Flower Essences that is especially beneficial when you find yourself in traumatic situations, such as, stress, emergencies, after getting bad news, before an exam or job interview and all other kind of situations where we suddenly lose balance mentally. The Essences quickly get us back in our normal balance so that we calmly can deal with any situation. I work with a Homeopath and she always recommends this product first and foremost for a tragedy and any type of stressful situation. Look it up online for more information you will not be disappointed. I think it would be great for you and for Dreamer with all she has been through also. You can mix it with water or I use it straight. Just a suggestion. I wish you the best.


----------



## joyenes (May 17, 2008)

OH I'm so very sorry to hear about your beautiful mare Bumble Bee




You are enduring more then anyone should all at one time. I will continue to lift you and Art up in my prayers.Please see the doctor and get something to help you, you really need to take care of yourself right now. Joyce


----------



## Keri (May 17, 2008)

Oh, I am terribly sorry! Does the vet think that maybe she got kicked since she had some hair missing?? Would this cause her to hemmorage or is it just an unexpected event???

I am so sorry about you losing her and all the stuff you've gone through! Please don't give up on these wonderful creatures. I hope you can find a way to get on with life after all of this!



No one should have to go through what you have!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 17, 2008)

My husband's first comment when he heard what the Vet said was "Do they have goats?"

He was being a bit flippant, but seriously, is there any possibility that this could be related to Dreamer's dislocated hip? I know such traumatic injuries can just happen, but I can't help but wonder if there isn't some common thread linking them.

About a year ago, we found one of our goats dead, with blood around her mouth and nose, no other outward signs of trauma. We didn't have her necropsied, but I've often wondered if one of the other goats might have been responsible.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Connie P (May 17, 2008)

I have just spoken with Theresa and am going to ask everyone to PLEASE PLEASE pray for her and Art.

Art is going to being taking Theresa in as her doctor thinks she is having a "mild" stroke. She is having difficulty saying S's and R's. My heart is just breaking for her.

If everyone could please say an extra prayer for her today that would be wonderful.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 17, 2008)

We are all praying for you Art and Theresa. I am so sorry. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## New2Minis (May 17, 2008)

Thank you for the update Connie P.

Sending Prayers for Theresa and Art! We are so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 17, 2008)

Theresa I agree with Xanax. It will take the stress level down so you can carry on. You need to be there for Dreamer and Miranda. The xanax will not make you too sleepy but it will ease your nerves and help you get through the next few weeks. It won't drug you up so that you don't greave properly for your dear Bee.

Thinking of you and Art and saying prayers to relieve your pain and heart ache.


----------



## Wendi(calif) (May 17, 2008)

I don't post much BUT have to send Prayers and Love to Teresa and Art.....what a year for so many..But enough is enough!!!!!!!

BIG HUGE PRAYERS Zoooooming from So Calif for Teresa!!!!!!

(((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (May 17, 2008)

I have been quietly following these threads and you all have been in my prayers, but I wanted to say that I am praying doubly hard for Theresa and Art.

I am so sorry for your loss and the difficulties you two have been facing.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2008)

OMG, will this never end? Poor Theresa and Art!! Definitely sending additional good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Barbie (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Saying a prayer for Theresa that it is not a mild stroke - I can imagine why it could be with all she and Art have been through. They along with Dreamer have had such a rough time.

Barbie


----------



## Carolyn R (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. You all will be in my prayers,

Carolyn


----------



## margie1947 (May 17, 2008)

Theresa and Art you are in my prayers and will be until everyone is back to normal again, my heart is breaking for you both, and dear sweet Dreamer,


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2008)

Where did Miranda go, does anyone know? I've been watching her on camera and she was let out of her stall....


----------



## suz (May 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your precious Bumble Bee's passing.

{{ Hugs and prayers }}


----------



## ClickMini (May 17, 2008)

OMG, I am sending double triple prayers your way, I hope it is not a mild stroke...the tremendous stress has got to end.

(((((Theresa and Art)))))


----------



## nootka (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...please do take care of yourself.

((hugs))

Liz M.


----------



## CKC (May 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You are in our prayers.

Kim


----------



## dannigirl (May 17, 2008)

No words can really help so will send my prayers.













May God bless you both and take you in his healing hands.

Angie


----------



## Bonny (May 17, 2008)

Oh Gosh. I surely hope she is ok. Sending more prayers.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard how Theresa ia doing?

Anna


----------



## rockin r (May 17, 2008)

It was not a mild stroke. I have (and have had for years) Mitral Valve Prolapse. A heart condition. Extreme stress and emotional turmoil will trigger it. It was not a panic attack "per say". I need to get some much needed sleep, try to relax and let go of what I can not change. No matter how hard I try, It will not change. The S & R thing is almost gone. I have had this happen before, just not this bad (when I found Donte`dead in the pasture). I have wellbutrin. I am very sorry if I scared you. The shaking is almost gone. I am focusing back on our babies and getting them well. I need to be there for them. Miranda will soon be giving us a bundle of joy, she can't hold out much longer. Dreamer needs our attention also. As does Sugar, Dayja and Cricket. Yes, we do have alot on our plate, but I am going to have to learn to let it out sometimes. The vet called this am. He is hoping this is contained to Dreamer, but one of his associates thought possibly brat Strangles. So we are diligently checking all the horses for bumps, none yet. Thank god. We are treating this as if it is. Better safe than sorry. Miranda is as big as a house! She is outside right now, she has been in her stall for 2 days, she needs to strech her legs. Dreamer is the same. Her swelling has not gotten any bigger, nor smaller. When the vet was here last night, he said if the swelling was not down by Monday he was going to lance it. I just hate that for her. You are a wonderful bunch of people! I hope one day for Art and I to meet you all at the Nationals in Tulsa. You won't miss us as we will have a black horse (Dreamer) trailing next to us...I need to go and check on my girls...Again thank you for all your support. Art and Theresa


----------



## wpsellwood (May 17, 2008)

Im glad you are ok!!! That is some scary shi.... stuff.

Im sorry about your loss I really liked that little mare.


----------



## Barbie (May 17, 2008)

So glad it was not a stroke. Theresa, you and Art have so much on your plate right now. Just take your days minute by minute, hour by hour, as it can certainly be overwhelming. I hope Dreamer recuperates quickly from whatever this is - and as my vet told me about Peanut (who foaled at 340 by the way), "Miss Barbie, just relax. This mare is going to foal when she is good and ready." I guess he was right.

Please take care of yourself - I know it is hard, but you need to get some sleep (I know Art needs it too).

My prayers continue to come your way.

Barbie


----------



## Watcheye (May 17, 2008)

I am SO SORRY


----------



## CyndiD (May 17, 2008)

Theresa, I am holding you and your family (horses and people) in my prayers....


----------



## barefoot (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry. I am glad you are feeling better.

I wanted to share a thought that I have always found comforting.

The only thing worse than losing BumbleBee would have to have never have known her at all.

Take Care, Emma


----------



## Connie P (May 17, 2008)

Theresa,

I am SO relieved to see here that you did not have a mild stroke. Whew.

I do hope Miranda gives you a beautiful little bundle soon to bring along a bit of happiness.

Take Care Friend. You know where I am if you need me.


----------



## shane (May 17, 2008)

Im so very very sorry for your los of a beautiful mare, RIP BEE....






so very sad


----------



## Bonny (May 17, 2008)

Theresa, Thankfully your ok!


----------



## qtrrae (May 17, 2008)

Theresa,

Thank goodness you are feeling better - you have certainly had enough stress, I just know that Miranda will soon give you a beautiful, precious foal!

Emma what a beautiful thought -



barefoot said:


> The only thing worse than losing BumbleBee would have to have never have known her at all.
> 
> Take Care, Emma


----------



## CyndiM (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for he loss of Bee. *((((HUGS))))*


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 17, 2008)

I went to a small mini show this afternoon, couldn't stop thinking of you Theresa. Went to a wedding this evening couldn't stop thinking of you again. Home now and so relieved to hear you are Ok. Thank the Lord you are a very strong person. You have a great spirit in you! You have inspired me to no end with your determination and outlook on life. I have learned something really special about life from you. I want to thank you.

Also the love and comfort from the people on this forum is unsurpassible.

Theresa you will remain in my prayers and thoughts as well as dear Dreamer, Miranda and the rest of your brood.

God bless


----------



## SilverDollar (May 18, 2008)

Theresa, I am so very sorry for all that you and Art have been going through. I have followed the posts but haven't really posted. You have all been, and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Bumble Bee was an adorable mare and I hope you find answers.

I am so glad that you went to the doctor and are okay. Your poor bodies are taking such a beating, both physically and emotionally so I hope you are doing your best to take care of yourselves. I also hope you have support from friends and family close by.

Wishing and praying for the best for you and yours.

Rebecca


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2008)

Theresa I am so glad that it was not a mini stroke. You sounded a lot better in your last post. But I know only too well what total exhaustion can do to a person, both in mind and body, so try to take some time for yourself and Art, even if it is only to go sit out in the paddock together and just relax for half an hour while watching your little ones.

As mentioned earlier on here Rescue Remedy is wonderful stuff to have around, wouldnt be without it myself, both for me and my animals. Great for any sort of stress, shock, worry etc etc. 4 or 5 drops in a glass of water, sipped throughout the day, helps to keep you on an even keel. 2 or 3 drops on the tongue or rubbed round an animals gums for emergencies, can even be rubbed behind an animal's ears or on it's skin and will help. Many humans and animals about to succum to 'death' from shock after an accident have been saved by Rescue Remedy. It is amazing stuff and quite safe in all circumstances.

I was thinking about Dreamer and just wondering if she has a 'simple' infection from the results of the tubing. I dont feel it is strangles, and I am pretty sure you would have to have seen signs of proper strangles before any one developed brat strangles as this is by and large quite rare. I may be totally wrong here, it is just my opinion. It is just that from what you said about her bleeding from that nostril must surely mean that she had had a 'nick'/open cut somewhere along her windpipe, therefore she was open to a secondary infection to develop?

My prayers are continueing for you and Art, and of course for Dreamer and Miranda, and all your other little ones. You are an inspiration to us all.

God Bless.

Anna


----------



## Kathy2m (May 18, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## Barbie (May 18, 2008)

Theresa-

Was great to talk to you last night. I hope you're feeling a little better today. Try not to worry about those things you can do nothing about and try to get some rest. Things will look better when you are not so exhausted. You, Art, Dreamer, Miranda and the rest of the "Rockin R" bunch are always in my prayers.

Barbie


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 18, 2008)

Dear Theresa and Art

First I am so glad that your problems turned out to not be a mini stroke. That was very scary for both of you. I waited until this morning to post as there just arent words to tell you how bad I feel for both of you.Im so sorry you lost your lovely mare Bumble Bee but know that while she was with you it is obvious to all that she had a wonderful home and Im sure a great life and truly we all wish nothing more for these little horses. I know its losing a family member and though there are those who dont understand that connection it takes just as long to heal from the loss of one of our fur children as it does to recover from the loss of any loved one so take your time to grieve. She was a nice little mare, Please take care of yourselves. As for Dreamer she is still in all our prayers and hopefully this will end up being something other than brat strangles and she will quickly improve with your great care. Now you have to turn your attentions to those of your herd that are still with you and all will improve. Continued prayers for all of you.

Nita


----------



## AceyHorse (May 18, 2008)

I read this quote last night and it immediately made me think of you and Art and Bumble Bee

I just wanted to share it with you

"Some horses come into our lives and quickly go.

Others stay a while, make hoofprints on our hearts

and we are never, never the same."

Anonymous

My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## CritterCountry (May 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss..thinking of you and the three ponies in your heart right now.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 18, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Bumble Bee. I know you all are heartbroken..

Please get some rest and know that things will get better.

I am sending prayers and BIG (((HUGS))) to you all in this trying time..

Come on Dreamer, lets get better girl.

Come on Miranda, lets have a baby already!! The little sweetheart will help heal your alls hearts..


----------



## minie812 (May 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of "BEE" and hope you folks have a very healthy foal to brighten your days ahead. You are in my thoughts and prayers to you both. As for the "RESCUE REMEDY" where can that be purchased?


----------



## hairicane (May 18, 2008)

Im just sick to see this. Oh you poor things!1 Im so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jleonard (May 19, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are going through this on top of everything else you have been through lately. I know how hard it is to lose one of your babies, I've been there too. I just wanted to share an idea that might help. Several years ago I lost my first horse, the love of my life. He was a big guy and we lived on a one acre lot in CA, so clearly we could not burry him in our property. Instead I made a special memorial o him with his old shoes and planted flowers, and whenever i needed to feel close to him I could go sit there and it always made me feel better. It may not be as good as actually having your girl with you, but it still might help ease the pain. I certainly hope that things turn around for you soon, my prayers are with you for a healthy foal from Miranda and a full recovery for Dreamer.


----------



## dreaminmini (May 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read of your losses. It's clear how deeply you love your animals and it s truly a shame this has to happen to such wonderful horse owners. I am sending prayers and all my good thoughts to you all and I hope to hear that Dreamer is doing well, and you have the cutest little foal real soon. I know how it feels to lose the animals you love so much but I try to remember all the special memories and believe that God had a special plan for them and that they were needed. It made me proud to know, love and spend time with such a special soul.


----------



## litteangels (May 19, 2008)

Lots and Lots of prayers being sent your way!


----------



## DrivinTime (May 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better, Theresa! Hugs and prayers to you and yours.

Lori


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 19, 2008)

Oh! {{Hugs}}

I am so sorry to hear of this! I hope some answers are found soon. What a horrible thing to have to go through. You and your horses... all your pets are in my thoughts and prayers.

I am sorry. :-(

Thank you REO for staying in touch with us for her. You are such a good friend to them. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## appymini (May 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss.And hope you start to feel better with good memories.Of the haappy times with your horses


----------

